# Internet über Router an WLAN-USB erfolglos



## pentius (30. August 2004)

Ich bin über den Longshine LCS-8131-R mit dem Draytek Vigor 2500We verbunden.
Dank Windows XP SP2 wird die Verbindung auch tadellos hergestellt - Verbindung hervorragend..
Habs schon gegenteilig getestet, ist der Router aus, gibts auch keine verbindung, selbst wenn die aktivierung erfolgreich ist.
W-Lan ist beim Router auch entsprechend aktiviert, doch im Statusbericht des Adapters sehe ich, dass dieser zwar Pakete schickt, aber keine empfängt.
Auch funktioniert das Internet nicht, obwohl ich auch das Standardgateway mit der RouterIP eingesetzt habe.

Was also mache ich falsch?
DIe Internetverbindung über die FastEthernet(LAN)-Verbindung funktioniert ja auch.
Muss ich irgendwo noch festlegen, explizit die LAN-Verbindung für Internetzugang zu verwenden?
Helft mir 

Danke *pentius*


----------

